# Road Block



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Dang trail was blocked so I removed a cottonwood trunk only to find another one. It'll all go in the outdoor furnace when the demand for heat is not great. Lousy stuff and it'll be green unless I slice it up more. Nah. It'll burn anyway.

Lots of poison ivy all along that trail, so that's it for now.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Ya know--- a fella can't have too many Stihl chainsaws.lol.

awprint:


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Agreed, Cat. That 460 Motor Saw is like a dirt bike for power. I have one Echo and it stays in the garage when others are out working.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Great saws they are, a lot of cleanup when those cottonwoods hit the ground, especially the 100 footers.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Best kind of cottonwood right there a dead one


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

The air conditioner service businesses would have to disagree with you, Pokey. Like nails in the road for a tire place.


----------

